# Rare Soundstream P205



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Back up on ebay !

Soundstream P205 Amplifier Very rare old school quality - eBay (item 140504181451 end time Jan-29-11 19:57:29 PST)


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Good luck selling the thing man.


----------

